# check out this HUGE parasite **PIC**



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i dont know much about this but it was labeled as a parasite....ITS PRETTY SCARY http://www.uj.ac.za/zoology/images/gallery...nt%20isopod.jpg


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

what is that thing??? it looks like an alien life form


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

joefish219 said:


> what is that thing??? it looks like an alien life form


i have no clue,but i had to share when i seen it...mybe someone knows


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wth...looks like some men in blk alien or something lol


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

the way i found it = i google searched "scary fish" and this thing poped up it was labeled as the tongue parasite


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

id be scared to hold that


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

That thing is nasty


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> id be scared to hold that


lol im scared to look at the pic but acually i didnt scroll down when i looked at the pic because i just wanted to show everybody but click here and scroll near the bottom and it gives a little bit of info on this parasite http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http...l%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya that is scary, good thing fish only get it, imagine fishing and catching a fish then going to get your bait out of the fishes mouth and finding that thing. I would freak!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

That's disgusting, it looks like something out of a movie.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

blazednosferatu said:


> Ya that is scary, good thing fish only get it, imagine fishing and catching a fish then going to get your bait out of the fishes mouth and finding that thing. I would freak!


id probably soil my self :laugh:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cymothoa_exigua


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ok ... umm gross


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ok ... umm gross


die, die, die








lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sick! Wow, that thing is by far the the nastiest/creepiest parasite I've ever seen. It looks like it already ate a huge chunk of that fish's tongue too.








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

wow thats really sick, i cant believe it actually functions as a tongue for the fish. sick sh** man.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

i would lose my mind if i saw that


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

people say piranhas are monsters/parasites because they'll eat an animal slowly till it dies but look at that thing, i mean i dont even know where to beggin with this real parasite,that would be the most horrible death.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

WTF.........nasty, priazapro????????????


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

bud......weiser said:


> people say piranhas are monsters/parasites because they'll eat an animal slowly till it dies but look at that thing, i mean i dont even know where to beggin with this real parasite,that would be the most horrible death.


On Wikipedia it says it's victim is perfectly fine, it only loses its tongue which is then replaced by the parasite. Apparently it doesn't kill the fish, which makes sense because it eats whatever the fish can catch, just a giant mootcher.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

It looks like it's smiling.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

yuck i am surprised no has had to eat them on fear factor


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Kemper1989 said:


> people say piranhas are monsters/parasites because they'll eat an animal slowly till it dies but look at that thing, i mean i dont even know where to beggin with this real parasite,that would be the most horrible death.


On Wikipedia it says it's victim is perfectly fine, it only loses its tongue which is then replaced by the parasite. Apparently it doesn't kill the fish, which makes sense because it eats whatever the fish can catch, just a giant mootcher.
[/quote]
but in the end the fish starves to death and it also sucks the life out of the fish read post #9 and click on the link,the parasite sucks the blood out of the inside(the tongue)


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> people say piranhas are monsters/parasites because they'll eat an animal slowly till it dies but look at that thing, i mean i dont even know where to beggin with this real parasite,that would be the most horrible death.


On Wikipedia it says it's victim is perfectly fine, it only loses its tongue which is then replaced by the parasite. Apparently it doesn't kill the fish, which makes sense because it eats whatever the fish can catch, just a giant mootcher.
[/quote]
but in the end the fish starves to death and it also sucks the life out of the fish
[/quote]
it does not say anythign about the fish starving, it shares the food yes but still gets food, parasites doen't usally kill there hosts, no real gain in that, by letting them keep living they get to keep eating


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

goatboy said:


> people say piranhas are monsters/parasites because they'll eat an animal slowly till it dies but look at that thing, i mean i dont even know where to beggin with this real parasite,that would be the most horrible death.


On Wikipedia it says it's victim is perfectly fine, it only loses its tongue which is then replaced by the parasite. Apparently it doesn't kill the fish, which makes sense because it eats whatever the fish can catch, just a giant mootcher.
[/quote]
but in the end the fish starves to death and it also sucks the life out of the fish
[/quote]
it does not say anythign about the fish starving, it shares the food yes but still gets food, parasites doen't usally kill there hosts, no real gain in that, by letting them keep living they get to keep eating
[/quote]
read post #9 and thats what frank told me too


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

never mind about the starving i dont know how i got that in my head i just thought that because the parasite would eat the food the fish tries to eat


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

that thing is freaky... there is some nasty, freaky sh*t out there..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sick! Wow, that thing is by far the the nastiest/creepiest parasite I've ever seen. It looks like it already ate a huge chunk of that fish's tongue too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks to me like it fromed into the tongue


----------

